# Upgraded to the CAIMEN LITE



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I took delivery of my new Caimen LITE on Friday so I thought I would finally get around to posting in the bragging spot. I upgraded from the SaltMarsh 1444. The SM14 did everything I wanted it to do but after owning for one year I decided it was time to make a move upwards. Before I ordered the SM, I looked at just about every manufacturer of flats and technical poling skiffs so I knew what I wanted when I graduated past the SM. My requirements fit the Caimen perfectly.

When I was ready to upgrade I first looked in the classifieds for a newer used Caimen. During my scouting I found a post for a Caimen LITE. I called the sellers who won a certificate for the Lite in a tourney who offered a little detail about the LLITE. I then spoke to EastCape to get the skinny on the LITE version. The Lite is a non-liner Caimen. ECS is marketing this skiff as a 30HP skiff. However, it has the same transom as the regular Caimen so i opted to bolt a 40HP Tohat. With this engine i can switch the restriction plate and ECU and get 50hp, if i want it. 

East Cape and I went back and forth during the quote stage to make sure I was getting exactly what I wanted. There were a few trade-offs during the quote and build stage but I could not be happier with the skiff and East Cape. The trade-offs were a side mounted grab rail versus a center grab rail, the ratchet straps for the transom and the folding push pole caddy.

Here are the options that I added to the base hull:
Nav and Anchor lights and bilge
TM with plug on the front deck (it will be removed when not needed and the fuse will turned off when not in use to reduce chances of corrosion)
Permanent Fuel Tank. This skiff comes with a 6 gal. portable tank but I opted to upgrade. No sense in making a beautiful and ruining it by putting in a red tank! I believe the tank is about 14 gallons based on the calculations done by EC.
Side Grab Rail with E-box for tabs and Lowrance
Bolt-On Aft cushions
Flip up cleats at bow and midship
Awlgrip interior
Aluminum trailer 
Black Power Coating all Aluminum except for trailer.
40HP Tohat tiller

I ran the boat in FL on the way back and again last night trying to break in the engine. With Tabs the boat gets up in 1/2 a boat length. With out tabs its about 1-2 lengths. I could do better with a custom prop but am waiting to finish the break in before deciding on props. Top end with stock prop and a nice chop was about 29MPH. 

Pics to come this afternoon.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

View media item 1034View media item 1033View media item 1032View media item 1031


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's pretty rad. How wide is that thing?



> With this engine i can switch the restriction plate and ECU and get 50hp, if i want it.


I would imagine the throttle body is different, as well as a bunch of other parts. Doubtful it's as simple as a restrictor plate and ECM swap. The 40 and 50 share a rotating assembly but I would imagine a lot of other parts are different. I've heard rumors of TLDI's being able to be upgrade in HP with small changes but I have never seen definitive proof. Even if you could do a swap wouldn't it have been cheaper upfront to simply go with the 50? When I priced my 50 the price difference was only a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> That's pretty rad. How wide is that thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine the throttle body is different, as well as a bunch of other parts. Doubtful it's as simple as a restrictor plate and ECM swap. The 40 and 50 share a rotating assembly but I would imagine a lot of other parts are different. I've heard rumors of TLDI's being able to be upgrade in HP with small changes but I have never seen definitive proof. Even if you could do a swap wouldn't it have been cheaper upfront to simply go with the 50? When I priced my 50 the price difference was only a couple hundred dollars.


61.5" wide. Heck yea it would have been cheaper to get the 50 to start. I owned the 20hp tohat and got to know the owner of my local dealer. We spoke about the switch one day while i was waiting on a trailer fix for the SM. He said it could be done but only mentioned swapping the plate and ECU but he isnt a mechanic so he may not know all that is involved in the upgrade. He did say that he wouldn't touch it at his facility and that i would have to take it to Louisiana and have it done. there is a shop in Louisiana that does this on the reg for the guys fishing the 40hp max refuge compartments. I dont necessarily want the 50hp now but its nice to know that its possible if i wanted more speed one day. I looked at getting the 50 and then just replacing the decals but felt a 40hp would be plenty.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Love the front deck. I have fished a lot in my buddies Lost man and its a wet ride how is yours different


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine is wet as well, i need to learned how to use the tabs which would probably help. With that said, ive only run the skiff for about 2 hours and have never owned tabs so its a learning experience. Planning on putting the final 8 hours on the break in this weekend and hope to be gain more knowledge. 




permitchaser said:


> Love the front deck. I have fished a lot in my buddies Lost man and its a wet ride how is yours different


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Mine is wet as well, i need to learned how to use the tabs which would probably help. With that said, ive only run the skiff for about 2 hours and have never owned tabs so its a learning experience. Planning on putting the final 8 hours on the break in this weekend and hope to be gain more knowledge.


You can't trade ride for skinny. You can't have both


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Once you figure out the tabs, you'll realize how dry and soft the Caimen rides. There are trade offs, but it's a great skiff. Congrats!


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice ride! Please post pics of that grab bar and front bulkhead area when you get a chance. I'm curious about how they handled those. In your original post, you mentioned something about transom ratchet straps?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

View media item 1042View media item 1041View media item 1040View media item 1039View media item 1038View media item 1037View media item 1036View media item 1035View media item 1045View media item 1044View media item 1043View media item 1046Just gave her a bath and I found a downside , more square footage to wash with more nooks and cranny's.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

byates said:


> Nice ride! Please post pics of that grab bar and front bulkhead area when you get a chance. I'm curious about how they handled those. In your original post, you mentioned something about transom ratchet straps?


A company makes a transom wratchet strap that is retractable. They mount them on the trailer for you. I saw them on a Super Skiff that they had installed for the owner. I asked but I have a key slot transom and those straps are not designed for key slots. So I went with a standard strap over the back hatch.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Well I took delivery of my new Caimen LITE on Friday so I thought I would finally get around to posting in the bragging spot. I upgraded from the SaltMarsh 1444. The SM14 did everything I wanted it to do but after owning for one year I decided it was time to make a move upwards. Before I ordered the SM, I looked at just about every manufacturer of flats and technical poling skiffs so I knew what I wanted when I graduated past the SM. My requirements fit the Caimen perfectly.
> 
> When I was ready to upgrade I first looked in the classifieds for a newer used Caimen. During my scouting I found a post for a Caimen LITE. I called the sellers who won a certificate for the Lite in a tourney who offered a little detail about the LLITE. I then spoke to EastCape to get the skinny on the LITE version. The Lite is a non-liner Caimen. ECS is marketing this skiff as a 30HP skiff. However, it has the same transom as the regular Caimen so i opted to bolt a 40HP Tohat. With this engine i can switch the restriction plate and ECU and get 50hp, if i want it.
> 
> ...


What was the finished weight of the hull?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

absolutely sick!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Actualky upgrading your power is as easy as removing a few bolts. To take the restrictor plate out. You don't need to change the ECU. these modern injector motors are dynamic. Controlled by feed back of multiple sensors. All the parts are the same between a lot of motors advertised as 10hp differences or even more. The reason you see a different part numbers for ECUs. Is they are mapped to allow a few hundred more RPM over run. This helps squeeze those last 1 or 2 ho out of it. So if you just remove the restrictor. You may only gain 7-8hp. The motor will adapt to the little richer air flow. Just as it would for humidity, air density, air temp or sea level changes.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

stephenchurch said:


> What was the finished weight of the hull?


I'm not 100% sure, i'll ask that question. I was facetimed with ECS and got a virtural tour and they picked up their prototype hull off the trailer with one hand. It wasnt rigged but thats damn light. I would think that fully rigged i would be 700 lb range +/- 100lbs


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> absolutely sick!


Thanks. Do you have any prop advice for me? Looking to upgrade after the break-in


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

jonny said:


> Actualky upgrading your power is as easy as removing a few bolts. To take the restrictor plate out. You don't need to change the ECU.


If it even has a restrictor plate, it would probably run like shit if you just took it out. The computer is mapped for very specific set of parameters so if you start introducing more air into the throttle body without compensation it will cause all kinds of goofy problems. It would run but not well. Just because they share a block and rotating assembly does not mean they share other parts. The throttle body is for sure different, which leads me to believe the exhaust header is likely different as well as parts of the valve train.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> If it even has a restrictor plate, it would probably run like shit if you just took it out. The computer is mapped for very specific set of parameters so if you start introducing more air into the throttle body without compensation it will cause all kinds of goofy problems. It would run but not well. Just because they share a block and rotating assembly does not mean they share other parts. The throttle body is for sure different, which leads me to believe the exhaust header is likely different as well as parts of the valve train.


i dont know sheet about modern engines and i highly doubt i'll ever try it until my warranty period is completed. Even then i'm not sure i would want 50 ponies behind me.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

jmrodandgun said:


> If it even has a restrictor plate, it would probably run like shit if you just took it out. The computer is mapped for very specific set of parameters so if you start introducing more air into the throttle body without compensation it will cause all kinds of goofy problems. It would run but not well. Just because they share a block and rotating assembly does not mean they share other parts. The throttle body is for sure different, which leads me to believe the exhaust header is likely different as well as parts of the valve train.


It's done all the time. And has been for years without issue. A few seconds on the ol' inter web and I found several vids. Even got a running one for you. The use of computers is why this is so easy now. Back in the day you had to change carbs,intakes and jetting. Now the computer adjust for it-easy as pie. Manufactures build to the top of the HP fir the given block size. Then they just "dumb it down" to the lower HP ratings.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

jonny said:


> It's done all the time. And has been for years without issue. A few seconds on the ol' inter web and I found several vids. Even got a running one for you. The use of computers is why this is so easy now. Back in the day you had to change carbs,intakes and jetting. Now the computer adjust for it-easy as pie. Manufactures build to the top of the HP fir the given block size. Then they just "dumb it down" to the lower HP ratings


I could spend a few seconds on the ole inter web and find videos of Sasquatch and proof of the controlled demolition of tower 7. A video of someone removing a part proves little more than her ability to preform the task. The yamaha F50 that linked is particularly interesting because the 50, 60 and 70 all use the same block and rotating assembly but their valve trains are different when you get to the 70 as it goes to 4 valves per cylinders. Also the computers are different for each model, they do learn to a certain extent but they only within the parameters set by the factory. If you introduce a bunch of extra air into the throttle body it will not be able to get enough fuel and will almost certainly run lean at full throttle. 

You will probably see a small increase in performance but without changing the ECM it's impossible to see the full 10 hp upgrade. It's all stupid anyway because even if you do manage to get your hands on a the correct ECM for cheap you will now be under propped due to the horse power change. By the time you buy the damn prop you have surpassed the upfront cost of the extra horse power. 

Basically until I see the spark plugs from one of those motors and a ECM readout my bullshit meter will stay maxed out.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Correct JM.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Simple and clean...fish catching machine! Very sweet rig!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I would probably skip removing the restrictor on this specific model. You have that air assist system. and no way of measuring post combustion i.e. o2 sensor. So I don't know have some have claimed the ECU will learn. Plus that restrictor is massive! It is choked down to 24mm. Like I stated earlier the gains would be minimal in best case scenario.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Fellas, I think the guy just wanted to brag on his new sled not get a lesson on the finer points of maritime wrench turning. Bunch of damn buzz killers


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Love the front deck. I have fished a lot in my buddies Lost man and its a wet ride how is yours different


Update- i learned how to use the tabs and its much drier than i reported earlier. Got to 31MPH at WOT while playing with the tabs and engine tilt.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Update- i learned how to use the tabs and its much drier than i reported earlier. Got to 31MPH at WOT while playing with the tabs and engine tilt.


awesome, i get 31 with a 50hp Yamaha 2 stroke.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> awesome, i get 31 with a 50hp Yamaha 2 stroke.


I'm hoping i may be able to squeeze a few more MPH with the right prop. Still have the stock Aluminum prop


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

That is a fine bote. I expect you'll have many Envious fisherman watching you drive around to your favorite spots. What color did you paint the hull?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Donaldarmen said:


> That is a fine bote. I expect you'll have many Envious fisherman watching you drive around to your favorite spots. What color did you paint the hull?


Hull color is Ice Blue with all aluminum powder coated black.


----------



## Donaldarmen (Jul 23, 2014)

Color combo rocks!! Love the black poling platform. Gonna get hot on feet but looks sick!!!!


----------



## Kwarner (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent pm. Would like to get more information and thoughts on the boat vs the Glide.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Hull color is Ice Blue with all aluminum powder coated black.


Is a beautiful color ...fish on


----------



## AHerrin (Nov 30, 2015)

Is the inside and painted deck Ice blue too? Great loooking skiff


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

AHerrin said:


> Is the inside and painted deck Ice blue too? Great loooking skiff


Yes, the whole skiff is ice blue. Hull, cap and interior are all ice blue.


----------

